# Detailing courses in north Wales area



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

As title really,anyone know of any courses going need to learn a few pointers on vehicle detailing and using a da. Or any retailers in the area who would like an apprentice?lol


----------



## Brianpilman (Mar 24, 2012)

Could be worth while ringing clb valeting in Wrexham to see if there planning another one soon


----------



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

Cool,nice 1


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I dont really offer any courses but could arrange somthing to get you started with your DA


----------



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

That's cool thanks phil, I've been looking at you tube vids and reading posts on ere and dave kg guide ect but haven't hot the confidence to take the plunge need some help. Phil your on Anglesey aren't you ? Maybe I could pop over to see you at some point as I'm just outside Caernarfon
Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

i know clb were possibly planning on doing an accredited course in conjunction with the local college, not sure if theyre stioll planning on doing that. theyre away until the 30th so maybe give them a bell after that


----------



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone else can help?.? Please!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

sorry not been in touch mate, extremely busy this month, maxed out untill mid July


----------



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

No worries, just let me know when you got some time
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

